# Mojo AA vs 6v



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Im looking at buying the mojo baby and noticed one website has it listed as AA and the other runs 6v. What kind of run times are you guys getting on these?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have never seen the AA Baby mojos I thought it was just the teal, gadwall and dove.. Maybe a misprint..


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabelas website list baby mojo that runs 6aa. Sounds like it'd get expensive In a hurry


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Close to the same run time as a 6volt. Yes they are in the mallard size and with the magnetic wings makes setup quick and fool proof. Trying a couple on the nodak trip this fall. Also can always buy AA batteries and not worry about plugging in to recharge the 6 volt. Good luck. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

The old styles use AA batteries and you'll be buying a lot of them from what I'm told. I don't know first hand but would not buy one with AA based on word of mouth.
I have the 6 volt and it holds up fine.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Do they all have magnetic wings now? That seems like a good idea


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just bought a twin pack of baby mojos. They run on AA. Hopefully they don't die out too quickly. I'll be stocking up on the big packs of AA batteries though, just in case.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a couple baby mojo teals that run on aa. I cant compare against 6 volt but i used mine a ton last season and i think i changed out batteries twice. I always bring my batteries inside after hunts to. I think sitting outside in the cold weather is hard on them. No complaints here for aa.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

folpak said:


> Cabelas website list baby mojo that runs 6aa. Sounds like it'd get expensive In a hurry


AA aren't that expensive, if you know somebody with a costco membership you can get an huge pack for like $10.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I didnt go look, but i am pretty sure my baby mojo teal runs on 4 double a. Its a square housing the snap into then plugged into the switch in the decoy.


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

I have used both - standard MOJOs with 6V and MOJO teal with AA. The little teal is slick - real light with the AA batteries, small, fast. I thought I would hate it - but I think I like it better than the 6V. I've had at least 4 6V batteries go bad over the last few years - they're a pain, IMO. The AA lasted LONGER than advertised. I think I got about 20 hours of run time, minimum, probably more. 
I wouldn't be afraid of the AA set-up.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the 6v and would prefer the aa's. I've had nothing but trouble with the 6v. Actually the mojo in general.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

There's no way in heck I'd buy a AA mojo, especially if hunting in cold weather but I usually have access to an AC outlet at camp or 12v plug in my truck to charge the 6v's. The AA's would get expensive, always tripping over batteries, dropping them in the water, leaking batteries in the mojo box or in the mojo itself if you leave them in, etc.

I carry two 6V batteries in my box, one to run on and one as a spare. The only time I have had to use the spare was when we had to break ice.

I fabbed up a jumper that allows me to charge both batteries at the same time. Also fabbed a 12v charger for a car cigarette lighter from an old charger to something else.

Should be easy to figure out run time difference by comparing amp-hours on the different battery configurations. Batteries have way less output to them when cold.

I'm surprised they went AA and not C or D cell.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

You can cut off both terminals and use alligator clips to jump them to a 6v lantern battery if your not using remotes. The lantern batteries last a heck of a long time.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Quack Attacker (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the baby mojo pack which runs off AA but you can take off the battery pack and use a 9 volt on it also. Havent had the chance to actually use them so I dont know about battery life, but the 9 volt seems better then the AA. I also wired in the remote so it doesnt constantly run.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Sounds like the AA last longer than I thought they would and I did see a huge pack of duracells for 10 or 11 bucks at home depot the other day. I might go with the AA


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

ya
both have perks and troubles
My teal came with a spare "battery pack" that you load with AA's in case yours dies - then you just swap 'em out. 
pretty easy.
We hunt, like, 50 days a season, and I've had enough of the little BS chargers for the 6volt and replacing $20 batteries...

What I'd like to find is a "charger station" that does, like, a half dozen 6V's at a time. Anybody?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fishing extreme said:


> What I'd like to find is a "charger station" that does, like, a half dozen 6V's at a time. Anybody?


It's not difficult to build one. I can make one for ~$1 in materials that uses the existing 6V charger that comes with the mojo. How's $20 shipped to your door sound?


----------



## kgb68 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have been driving myself crazy about mojo remote. most remotes say they only run on the 6V battery mojos, not the 6AA battery mojos. what remote are you using to do this? your help is greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I've had both, went to the new AA battery type last year. I was quite skeptical about the AA's......but to my surprise they work great, last a lot longer than I figured, plus the weight difference is a big plus. 

That said, having a remote does come into play, I was very impressed. Even bought another for the kid for xmas.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a AA fan! Love mine and last a long time


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the 6 volts, I usually charge them in my truck on an adapter between hunts. Its gotta be cheaper than continually buying AA's.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I like the teal mojo better than the mallard, faster wings and the ducks seem to like them better. No issues with the AA batteries. You will need longer poles, but that is an easy fix.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quack Attacker said:


> I have the baby mojo pack which runs off AA but you can take off the battery pack and use a 9 volt on it also. Havent had the chance to actually use them so I dont know about battery life, but the 9 volt seems better then the AA. I also wired in the remote so it doesnt constantly run.


Got a pair last year at cabelas and tried the aa and 9v. Aa lasted all day and the 9 volt only lasted a few hours


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

well since this thread is back to life... My AA Mojos lasted 2.5 half day hunts.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

kgb68 said:


> I have been driving myself crazy about mojo remote. most remotes say they only run on the 6V battery mojos, not the 6AA battery mojos. what remote are you using to do this? your help is greatly appreciated. thank you


Check your PM


----------

